# Cosmetics company Lush is attacked by vandals after launching anti-fox hunting campai



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Cosmetics company Lush is attacked by vandals after launching anti-fox hunting campaign *

Their high-street shops have raised tens of thousands of pounds for activists intent on stamping out fox-hunting through 'direct action'.
Now fox hunting supporters have retaliated against the Lush chain of soap stores with a wave of violence - by wrecking displays, vandalising shop-fronts and threatening staff.
The backlash comes as the Conservative Party said it may repeal the 2004 hunting ban - but create a watchdog body to minimise the suffering of any hunted animals

Lush has found itself the target of pro-hunting campaigners through its support for the Hunt Saboteurs' Association, which uses 'non-violent means to protect animals' as it claims police are not doing enough to stamp out hunting with hounds.
Last week hunt supporters targeted Lush stores across the country. On three separate days in Chelmsford Essex, a man wrecked a display of Fabulous Mrs Fox bubble bars - a peppermint-scented soap bar which the company sells to support the HSA.

Store manager Sue McKenna said: 'He first came in on Tuesday, knocked over all the bubble bars and leaflets, and said he was going to come back every day until the campaign stops. 
'Then he ran out. When he came back the third time, an off-duty police officer was in the shop, who told him to leave. It was then that we rang 999.' 
Yesterday Lush released a picture of the man they alleged wrecked displays and told staff he would come back 'again and again' until the store stopped supporting the HSA.
Meanwhile In Maidstone, Kent, a kebab was smeared over the shop front and the words '****You' scratched into the glass. 
In Taunton, Somerset, an anonymous caller told staff to 'watch their backs'.

Promotional campaign blackboards were also covered with 'Keep Hunting' stickers, photos of which appeared on the online forum of the magazine Horse & Hound.
In Manchester, HSA members had been invited to the Lush store to hand out leaflets, but a few days before the event, a man warned a staff 'there will be trouble' if it went ahead - although it later passed without trouble.
In Plymouth, Countryside Alliance stickers were superglued to the shop's window - although the Countryside Alliance has distanced itself from the attacks, and urged its supporters not to target the stores.
The Countryside Alliance, which campaigns to legalise fox-hunting once more, has urged its supporters said in a statement: 'It is important to realise that while the rural community is deeply upset at Lush's misguided decision to support the Hunt Saboteurs Association, any sort of direct, abusive or tactical protest, illegal or legal, is not appropriate and such action will most definitely not be supported by the Countryside Alliance.'

A spokesman from Lush said the company was undaunted - and will launch a postcard campaign from its shops this weekend, urging shoppers to write to chief constables to enforce the fox-hunting ban.
A statement on Lush's website explained why it supports the saboteurs with the sale of its £2.95 pepper-mint scented bubble bar. 
It said: 'In Britain, mounted hunts continue to terrorise wildlife. Police are not making enforcement a priority, so for the hunts, it's business as usual. This is why our friends at the Hunt Saboteurs Association are needed now more than ever.'
Sean Gifford, Lush Campaigns Manager, said 'Lush, along with the Hunt Saboteurs, look forward to the day when the hunts no longer illegally chase and kill foxes for fun.
'The vast majority of the British public want this blood sport finished once and for all.

'We won't be bullied, and will continue using our shops to speak up about issues that are close to our hearts - human rights, environmental protection, and animal rights - because it's the right thing to do.'
Hunt saboteurs say they disrupt hunts by creating false trails, and distracting hounds by blowing hunting horns - although hunters tell of being pulled from their horses by 'sabs'.
Lush, founded by Mark Constantine, donated more than £500,000 to charities and campaign groups last year. In December 2008 it paid the legal fees of the 56 protesters from Plane Stupid who broke into Stansted airport and delayed thousands of passengers.
The Tories have promised to provide government time for a free vote on hunting if they win power in the election expected in the spring to ensure that the ban can be repealed swiftly without the protracted parliamentary wrangling that accompanied its introduction.
Shadow Environment Secretary Nick Herbert said yesterday it had not yet been decided if the party would opt for a simple one-line bill repealing Labour's Hunting Act 2004, or would introduce a new framework of safeguards to regulate future hunts.
Asked if the Tories wanted to turn the clock back to before the ban, Mr Herbert told BBC Radio 4's Today programme: 'I don't think most people are thinking we would simply go back to that situation.
'The hunting bodies have been working on a proposal to set up some kind of regulatory authority. I think the public will want to be sure that all country sports, including hunting, are conducted properly, minimising animal suffering.
But no final decision has been made on the form any repeal bill will take. He said: 'That's not been decided. We have simply repeated that there will be a free vote and we will give government time.'

==========================================================


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

How mature of them 

All I can say is... Go Lush!!


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Grr, when will people realise that there is no point hunting foxes ! The only hunting I think is alright is for food, things such as wild rabbits and phesants (I'm vegetarian so I don't do that) with a shot gun if the person has a clear shot and can kill it instantly !

Why do people hunt foxes ? They say there's too many but to be honest they don't know much about biology or animals because thyey will regulate themselves and make sure never to breed too many (or at leasts thats what I read) and therefore for every fox they kill, another one is going to be born.

These are just sick bored people with nothing better to do .

I love Lush because they don't test on animals and the stuff is soooo nice ! I didn't know they were doing an anti-fox-hunting soap, (my nearest shop is an hour away) but I am now deffinately going to go and get one, and one for my Mum, Nonna, Boyfriend and Step-dad.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a big fan of Lush also, firstly as they don't tend on animals and secondly because they are sensitive enough for me to you with my excema.

Some stupid people have to go and make prats of themselves!


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Definitely on the side of Lush its great stuff and do not see the point of foxhunting at all it should be finished once and for all.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thats so mature- not!


----------

